# Gala concert at the International Classical Music Awards, April 21, 2022



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Finally some "fresh air"! Live music classical concerts are starting to emerge in the Covid-19 recovery. Indeed, I am glad, and I believe that we can expect great concerts in near future.

How do you rate this one?
Link: Gala Concert: International Classical Music Awards | Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg - YouTube 

Let's discuss what is your opinion about the award-winners, how do you find their performances?

Conductors: Adam Fischer Jakub Hrůša
Violinists: Julian Kainrath Gennaro Cardaropoli
Pianist: Michael Korstick
Tenor: Edgardo Rocha

As well as the Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, which itself received the award for contemporary music.


----------

